# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Test enanthate by Ropel

## tubbytank

Apparently Roepl Test is made by Jurox? Is this the real deal?

Might be Test prop. It's too small for me to tell. Anyone?

----------


## tubbytank

I found this pic on another site, but apparently this is what i will get (well i have been told Ropel Test). This is in australia by the way, and comes in a bladder.

Can anyone confirm this is a legit pic, as I want to know what I am looking at when i see the product.

Ropel Test comes in test enth 250ml and test prop 500ml, but the pic is too small for me to tell which this is, if it is at all genuine.

What things do I need to look out for to test it validity by looking at the bladder?

----------


## builtthekid

**** man How much that run.

----------


## spoonta66

the last one i saw looked like this.

----------


## tubbytank

Gear,

i odn;t think i'm being paranoid, just careful. It's not like we're playing with vitamin c.

Spoon, yours looks a darker colour.

Is there anyway to tell if a bladder has been tapped before? I would imagine you can't see any needle entires. Just wondering. wan't to make sure mine has never been used and is fresh. Does the head come wrapped n protective platic etc?

----------


## spoonta66

it come out of the pack as is usually. ive never seen it any other way.

----------


## spoonta66

my picture is a very very old one and with a **** camera with a crazy flash so the colors arnt 100%

----------


## AustrianOAK14

its 100%real bro the large volume injectable from jurox australia mate good luck

----------


## quygon

does anyone know what the going rate for a bladder of ropel is ???

----------


## Aussiebb

You bumped a very old thread lol.

Wouldnt really bother with ropel.

Its only dosed at 75mg/ml, but i guess if you have no choice, then i guess you need to get it.

But if it is legit it works well

----------


## anabolic1979

jurox doesnt make anabolics any longer any out there are counterfeits.

----------


## Aussiebb

> jurox doesnt make anabolics any longer any out there are counterfeits.



There was a rumour few months ago that they where going to stop making the tepro prop and ropel enan, but is was all bullshit.

Not to sure of the situation now.

----------


## Aussiebb

There was a rumour few months ago that they where going to stop making the tepro prop and ropel enan, but is was all bullshit. When guys found out they were going to be sold, everybody was getting there hands on them and inflating the prices.

Not to sure of the situation now.[/

----------


## anabolic1979

yea i know they were still making test p but they did stop making all their other steroid products years ago. Its too bad i loved their products esp boldenone . i have seen a guy online selling a whole line of fakes.

----------


## Mr Min

Over Here edit, marcus300 and its kinda cheap for 200ml :7up:

----------


## marcus300

no price talk pls ^^

----------


## AnimalJ

> no price talk pls ^^


one day . . . ill fill a tanktop like that. . . one day!

----------

